# Yummy treats



## Hermelin (Apr 19, 2019)

Look what I found in my Easter egg, it was filled with yummy treats (lemon balm and parsnip roots). My bunny mom spoils me [emoji7] 

What yummy treats do you get? 

Maybe I can trick my mommy to fix some to me too.


----------



## zuppa (Apr 23, 2019)

Oh you're good for toys I am sure he loved lemon balm, for parsnip I don't know I thought my rabbits will love it but they just tried a bit and left it, all four of them! Maybe just a little bit it smells strongly maybe I've no idea why. 

I wanted to ask you remember you posted a link to a stuffed wood chewing toy like log type, they look very good and I'd love them for my rabbits, only they are quite expensive so I've ordered a couple of hamster tunnels 20-30 cm long and going to cut 30 cm to halves and make this stuffed toy myself. My question is what kind of stuffing there was looked like seeds or something, how'd you keep it in place you make some kind of paste? Can you share your experience please? Here's what I ordered hopefully will have delivered tomorrow!

This log tunnel is 30 cm long and grass tunnel is 20 cm


----------



## zuppa (Apr 23, 2019)

Yesterday I made a few simple toys using just hay, all different I didn't take pics maybe next time, my bunnies love them


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 23, 2019)

Poopy Poo said:


> I wanted to ask you remember you posted a link to a stuffed wood chewing toy like log type, they look very good and I'd love them for my rabbits, only they are quite expensive so I've ordered a couple of hamster tunnels 20-30 cm long and going to cut 30 cm to halves and make this stuffed toy myself. My question is what kind of stuffing there was looked like seeds or something, how'd you keep it in place you make some kind of paste?



For rabbits, seeds are a major no-no... anything "paste" like is usually sugary (honey or molasses most of the time) which is also a major no-no for bunnies. If I were going to stuff something for rabbits, I would stuff it primarily with hay, but maybe mix in *small* amounts of things like pellets, petals from edible flowers, dehydrated veggies/veggie "chips" (rabbit safe - no oils or preservatives) with, perhaps, an extra-sparse amount of dried fruit (when thinking of the 1 tsp per 2 lbs body weight limit for fruit, you need to measure dried pieces as though they were their fully hydrated counterpart).

Basically, assume the innards will be destroyed within 24 hours and subtract pellets, fruits and veggies from their normal daily ration... but in case it takes them longer to destroy, it's probably better to avoid fresh fruit/veggies.


----------



## Hermelin (Apr 24, 2019)

Poopy Poo said:


> Oh you're good for toys I am sure he loved lemon balm, for parsnip I don't know I thought my rabbits will love it but they just tried a bit and left it, all four of them! Maybe just a little bit it smells strongly maybe I've no idea why.
> 
> I wanted to ask you remember you posted a link to a stuffed wood chewing toy like log type, they look very good and I'd love them for my rabbits, only they are quite expensive so I've ordered a couple of hamster tunnels 20-30 cm long and going to cut 30 cm to halves and make this stuffed toy myself. My question is what kind of stuffing there was looked like seeds or something, how'd you keep it in place you make some kind of paste? Can you share your experience please? Here's what I ordered hopefully will have delivered tomorrow!
> 
> [/IMG]




That log was quite sugary because of the honey, but it was not seeds. It was dried carrot and nuts on the other end while being stuffed with hay. 

So in the beginning I only let my bunnies nibble short times on it. Now I only stuff my wood toy with hay and some treats like herbs, pellets and sometimes a little dried fruit hidden within. 

All my rabbits enjoy eating the hay and trying to get the treats out from it, I can also just stuff hay in it and they will try to get it out. Even though they have hay in their litter box 24/7, they will always choice the hay I stuff in the wood toy first, so you don’t have to paste anything on [emoji5]


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 24, 2019)

That's good that you limited the sugary treat! I've always known you to be good about that sort of thing . I just wanted to make sure no one got the wrong idea (that said, nuts are also on the "no no" list for rabbits). And yeah, somehow "new" hay always trumps existing hay, lol.


----------



## Hermelin (Apr 24, 2019)

Imbrium said:


> That's good that you limited the sugary treat! I've always known you to be good about that sort of thing . I just wanted to make sure no one got the wrong idea (that said, nuts are also on the "no no" list for rabbits). And yeah, somehow "new" hay always trumps existing hay, lol.



Often when you buy treats from store they come with everything they shouldn’t have. Little Odin on the picture is a little bit overweight, but I’m working on to make him go down again. 

He will live as an outdoor rabbit during the summer, so people won’t sneakily give him unhealthy treats under the dinner table. And also give him a chance to lose the 200 grams he have gone up with, he have a really round bottom now. 

But sometimes he get a little treat like herbs and dandelions which he loves eating.


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 24, 2019)

I feel like I've told you this before... but I am head-over-heels in love with the name Odin! Honestly, I've seen your name come up quite a bit over the three months since my return to these forums. I can't even begin to tell you how much it warms my heart to see a new member to these forums go from newbie asking questions to seasoned member who often answers them! I'm so glad you've stuck around .


----------



## Hermelin (Apr 24, 2019)

Imbrium said:


> I feel like I've told you this before... but I am head-over-heels in love with the name Odin! Honestly, I've seen your name come up quite a bit over the three months since my return to these forums. I can't even begin to tell you how much it warms my heart to see a new member to these forums go from newbie asking questions to seasoned member who often answers them! I'm so glad you've stuck around .



I remember when I was going to pick him up as a kit, it was a 7 hours car drive. The breeder had named him Lilleman (little man), but when I saw him. I though Odin would fit him because he was a little fighter and survived growing up. He was a small runt weight around 180 gram when I picked him up (8 weeks old), he now how to charm everyone he sees. 

I’m not great at answering questions because I’m a dyslexic and English it’s my second language. I even struggling with my own language [emoji23]

But I love bunnies and I love seeing other people love bunnies as much I do. So I just want to learn more about them and share experience [emoji5]


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 24, 2019)

Ok, it was someone else that I was thinking of... they found a one-eyed rabbit and named it Odin.

That said, it is still an awesome name. Also, I would never have known you were dyslexic (or ESL). Knowing all that makes it even more impressive that you've posted the way you have!

I would definitely consider you a "well-known" and "knowledgeable" member of our forums, so don't let your diagnosis as dyslexic slow you down! Please continue to share your rabbit knowledge with those who seek help on RO .


----------



## zuppa (Apr 24, 2019)

So.. good news! Got my parcel and everything's great, they messed up a bit yesterday just didn't have one of the items I paid for and was a problem with their site so they sent me some extra stuff for free - I loved it 

Now, I cut the long log into 3 pieces and I think 10 cm log would be totally enough for one rabbit and looks so cool I paid for the three toys same money what that one stuffed log cost in a pet store now very very happy because I am very greedy! They also added one small chewing toy I thought of getting it later but wasn't my priority this time i've already spent too much, just wondering if you buy them for your rabbits and how you/they like it?

Here it is







And here's Smokey's hay toy I cleaned her cage in the morning and managed to take a photo of it, it's just simple thing and cost nothing but she really likes it and I made some more for my other rabbits too.




And another Smokey's toy she loves it you can see she has it for a couple months now I stuff it with hay and sometimes she likes chewing the basket too. Originally it was about double size of what's left and had a handle as well, I think she'll play with it one more month at least. I've got this little basket from a garage sale for 50 cents 




Great will post some more pics in the next post, have a few questions to ask as well


----------



## zuppa (Apr 24, 2019)

So here's what I've got out of 30 cm tunnel, I stuffed one with just hay just to see how it goes but will maybe add some herbs or dried vegs into it as well










So here's what I have and I already know that my rabbits like dried thyme, mint, lavender, chamomile, sometimes sage too, Leo loves dried banana peels and there I have some melon peels and dried carrots and parsnip as well. Now not sure about ginger and turmeric they're on cutting board there's lavender, thyme, bay tree leaves and fennel seeds as well. But you say seeds are a no-no? Why?

Also I've got some lemongrass from last summer, and there's a jar with dried banana peels. Would take any criticism I also have some rosemary not in this photo and ome dried nettle Leo loves it and Smokey too, and there's some lemon balm as well, not much left though.

Carrots and parsnip




Dried banana peels




Dried melon peels




Mint and sage




Ginger, turmeric, lavender, chamomile, bay tree leaves, thyme and fennel seeds




So not sure about this melon, bay tree leaves and fennel seeds. And rosemary and ginger and turmeric.


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 24, 2019)

Poopy Poo said:


> So here's what I have and I already know that my rabbits like dried thyme, mint, lavender, chamomile, sometimes sage too, Leo loves dried banana peels and there I have some melon peels and dried carrots and parsnip as well. Now not sure about ginger and turmeric they're on cutting board there's lavender, thyme, bay tree leaves and fennel seeds as well. But you say seeds are a no-no? Why?


Ginger (root and leaves) is safe in very small amounts (Source).
Banana peels should be fed as sparingly as bananas themselves (melon rind also falls into this category of being high sugar and equivalent to eating fruit).
Turmeric, I don't see a definitive answer, so probably best to skip that one.
Rosemary is safe, as are bay leaves.
This site has a good list of safe foods (scroll down for herbs and garden plants)

Seeds are a no-no for a couple reasons - the main one is that rabbits can't break down the shells around the seeds, so they can cause digestive upset or even contribute to a blockage (combined with hair, etc.). Even if they *could* digest them, seeds are very concentrated nutrition - extra carbs and calories rabbits don't need that can contribute to obesity and diabetes.

A lot of things you've named count as either fruit or non-leafy veggies for daily ration purposes (and keep in mind that dried foods should be measured based on their volume *before* dehydration). It would be best to focus on the leafy herbs and use the other stuff very sparingly so as not to add too much sugar/too many calories to your bunn's diet.

As for your previous post, I once bought one of those chew toys with the porous/volcanic rock bit when Nala and Gaz were little. They took no interest in it, but every bunny is different. I usually buy untreated willow wreaths from Dollar Tree to satisfy chewing urges in my warren.

That braided hay thing looks really cute... did you make that or get it from the store? I'm thinking about trying to make one for my bunns!


----------



## zuppa (Apr 24, 2019)

Imbrium said:


> That braided hay thing looks really cute... did you make that or get it from the store? I'm thinking about trying to make one for my bunns!


I just made them myself took a few minutes and was very enjoyable, just take long hay I've got very nice meadow hay recently with long stems and it was very easy to do. 

For that chewing block yeah I give them willow sticks and they also like toilet rolls or paper towel rolls, especially two of them they really working hard on them, also I give them cardboard boxes, and now this wooden tunnel stuffed with hay. Yeah I only give them banana peels rarely and just a few pellets, I've added some lemongrass, mint, thyme into hay and a few pellets of banana and 2-3 slices of dried carrot. Smokey liked this log but she was more interested in what is inside but Bernie liked the log itself she chewed all around already, she's very chewy if I give her a cardboard box she works non-stop whole night and in the morning there's no box in her cage, she takes it really seriously


----------



## zuppa (Apr 29, 2019)

Strangely, my rabbits have no interest in those stuffed logs. Smokey ate the hay from her log it kept her entertained for a while but the log itself is not chewed or something, I have no idea. Looks like pine to me so i really expected then to


----------



## Hermelin (Apr 29, 2019)

Poopy Poo said:


> Strangely, my rabbits have no interest in those stuffed logs. Smokey ate the hay from her log it kept her entertained for a while but the log itself is not chewed or something, I have no idea. Looks like pine to me so i really expected then to



Often bunnies like fresh branches more, but at least it can keep them entertained. 

One of my bunnies just recently started playing with his chew toys in the cage. Took him more than 1 year, to find interest with the toys and start chewing them [emoji4]


----------



## Frustrated (Apr 29, 2019)

Can they have branches off the trees in your yard


----------



## Hermelin (Apr 29, 2019)

Frustrated said:


> Can they have branches off the trees in your yard



My bunnies get their branches that grow behind my house during the spring and summer time. 

I have a wild apple tree, a coupe of hazel trees and really small baby trees that grow like weed (they can be marple, aspen, birch and hazel)

So most of trim in the back yard goes to my bunnies. 

The same goes with my neighbor apple branches and apples during the autumn. 

As long the tree don’t get any chemical on them, it’s safe. Also no birch branches during the spring or winter time, only during the summer time. 

The benefit of living outside the city and near a leaf forest  

My back yard, the border of the yard ends a little bit after the hazel trees. Then comes a road and a small forest, which they are going to chop down and build apartments.


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 29, 2019)

From Medirabbit:
Trees carrying drupes – single-seeded fruits (including plum, cherry, apricot and peach) are toxic to rabbits.
Safe trees or bushes: willow, spruce, ash-tree, birch, maple, juniper, poplar, apple, pear, hazel, rose, and hawthorn.
[Note: all soft woods, including all evergreen trees are toxic to rabbits unless the wood has been kiln-dried (which rules out anything from your yard)]

Other good sites you can check if you're wondering about a specific tree:
https://www.thesprucepets.com/safe-woods-and-plants-for-rabbits-1239351
http://kanin.org/rabbits_safe_branches


----------



## Jenny Durling (Apr 30, 2019)

Don’t forget berry cane and leaves are also an option. I give mine pieces I prune from
My raspberry bushes.


----------



## zuppa (May 1, 2019)

Hermelin said:


>


This is my fav photo


----------



## Hermelin (May 1, 2019)

Poopy Poo said:


> This is my fav photo



I also love that picture on my doe, she loves running lose. Wish I could let the other bunnies run lose but she’s the only one I can easily follow when she runs and plays. 

Even though the other bunnies will listen when being called on and come running. 

Tomorrow I’m going to plant a few lemon balm and mint plants in the garden and see how they will survive. 

I’m really bad at taking care of plants [emoji5]


----------



## zuppa (May 1, 2019)

Hermelin said:


> I also love that picture on my doe, she loves running lose. Wish I could let the other bunnies run lose but she’s the only one I can easily follow when she runs and plays.
> 
> Even though the other bunnies will listen when being called on and come running.
> 
> ...


Mint is very hard to kill! And very invasive, it is better to plant somewhere where you can control because it will grow back from roots again and can easily take over other plants around


----------



## Hermelin (May 2, 2019)

Poopy Poo said:


> Mint is very hard to kill! And very invasive, it is better to plant somewhere where you can control because it will grow back from roots again and can easily take over other plants around



Going to plant it in the backyard where we have no flowers, only some invasive plant and rhubarb. So it’s no problem for spreading.


----------



## VioletRose (May 2, 2019)

My bun loves dried organic dandelion root. Sprinkle on hay or hide as treats to forage. Perfectly safe and delicious to bunnies. Usually stocked by health food stores.


----------

